# Just bought this then !



## chrismilo (Jan 22, 2018)

Realised it wasn’t real :lol-049:


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 22, 2018)

Playmobile woohoo


----------



## maingate (Jan 22, 2018)

Has nobody told you that it is bad form to spread Loungers out when you are wildcamping?

You should be horsewhipped young man.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 23, 2018)

We bought something like that for the grand kids, but transit based, but like all the transit based motorhomes it is now missing


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 23, 2018)

Is it German, if not I will pass.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 23, 2018)

well i thought it was real when saw insides ithought it was annies van with the occupants suffering from vodka flu and lie ing down praying for a miracle that the van stops moving without the ehgine running


----------



## davep10000 (Jan 24, 2018)

That has a remarkable similarity to my van!! 
This pic taken a couple of days ago before all the snow melted.
Dave.


----------

